# EP Special: Buy TWO get one FREE!! -- Peptides!



## TwisT (Mar 7, 2011)

Check out the buy two get one free deal on some of the hottest peptides:

CJC1293
CJC1295
Melanotan-ll
GHRP-6
GHRP-2
Ipamorelin


Visit www.ExtremePeptide.com to see the deal, also some favorites like *DES 1,3 IGF are on sale!
*
-T


----------



## toolness1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great customer service and fast shipping, got my order in like 3 days.  Impressive, thanks guys!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 7, 2011)

Anytime 

-T


----------



## Movin_weight (Mar 10, 2011)

any feedback on quality of the peps? ordered from PP a little while back @ similar price and wasn't impressed

I'm assuming EP also gets their stuff from a similar source in china?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 10, 2011)

Email us and id be happy to send you the hplc reports on anything you would like. U wont find a better quality. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## Movin_weight (Mar 10, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Email us and id be happy to send you the hplc reports on anything you would like. U wont find a better quality.
> 
> 
> Extreme Peptide




Ok thanks, I'm going place an order... rumors are that Adam from ao is working with you guys now and I always thought his stuff was top notch

How's turnaround time as of now?


----------



## TwisT (Mar 10, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> Ok thanks, I'm going place an order... rumors are that Adam from ao is working with you guys now and I always thought his stuff was top notch
> 
> How's turnaround time as of now?



No, he is not. He is a close friend, but he is out of the business now. 

-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2011)

I can only comment on EP's Melanotan II but it's G2G for sure. Oh and the cialis is good too.

If it helps, I plan to use them again. Plus Twist is very helpful with any questions or problems with your order.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 10, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> Ok thanks, I'm going place an order... rumors are that Adam from ao is working with you guys now and I always thought his stuff was top notch
> 
> How's turnaround time as of now?



Orders before two pm est get same day shipping. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## Movin_weight (Mar 10, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Orders before two pm est get same day shipping.
> 
> 
> Extreme Peptide



Ordered this morning and got tracking info already, wish I would have noticed the 5% off thing earlier. But so far so good


----------

